# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چطوری ۱۴ ،۱۵ ساعت بخونم تو ی روز

## Zigzag

سلام 
من هر کاری میکنم ۱۴ نمیشه ،روزم تموم میشه ینی
چطوری ۱۴ بخونم ،ینی از چه ساعتی شرو کنم ؟خواب ظهرم حتما باید داشته باشم 
دوستانی که میگن کیفیت مهمه نظرشون محترمه ولی سوالم اینه چگونه میشه

----------


## high-flown

> سلام 
> من هر کاری میکنم ۱۴ نمیشه ،روزم تموم میشه ینی
> چطوری ۱۴ بخونم ،ینی از چه ساعتی شرو کنم ؟خواب ظهرم حتما باید داشته باشم 
> دوستانی که میگن کیفیت مهمه نظرشون محترمه ولی سوالم اینه چگونه میشه


14-15ساعت خوندن توروز برای مدت کوتاه امکان پذیره مثلا سه ماه پیش رو اینو میگم چون تجربشوداشتم ،خوابت حداکثر۵-۶ساعت حالا ۵ونیم ساعت در طول شب(شباهرچقدرزودبخوابی بهتر) 
۰٫۵ساعت در طول روزمثلا (زیادنخواب باعث کسالت میشه)میمونه ۱۸ساعت که بایدچهارده ساعت بخونی مثلا
به ازای هر۱٫۵ساعت۱۵دقیقه استراحت میشه۲/۵ساعت 
میمونه ۱/۵ساعت برای کارای روزانت
میتونی ۰٫۵ساعت یه سرم به فضای مجازی بزنی توتایمای استراحت آخرشب اگه قبلا زیادمیمومدی یهوترکش نکن محدودش کن.
موفق باشی.

----------


## Carolin

14/15 ساعتُ کسی میتونه بخونه که بخواد مرور کنه (وقتی مرور میکنی تقریبا از 30 درصد مغز استفاده میکنی و خستگیش کمتره )ولی کسی که داره یاد میگیره همون 7 ساعت هم دوام نمیاره و میبره 
فلذا 
شما اگر میخواید 14 ساعت بخونید چیزایی که تا الان خوندیدو مرور کنید و از خوندن منابع جدید جدا خودداری کنید

----------


## amir1376

*فقط یه راه داره

چیزی برای از دست دادن نداشته باشی ! اینطوری واقعا میشه

به قول مجتبی شکوری توی برنامه کتاب باز باید معنای زندگیت رو پیدا کرده باشی
اگر صبح که از خواب بیدار میشی هدف خاصی توی ذهنت نمیاد 14-15 ساعت خوندن ممکن نیست*

----------


## lix_Max

برای کوتاه مدت ممکنه اما بلند مدت اذیت میکنه.اما از نظر شدنش حتما دقت کن که صبح ساعت ۴ ۵ بیدار شی.بجای تایم آخر شب صبحا ک انرژیت بیشتره بیدار شو

----------


## Rozalin79

> سلام 
> من هر کاری میکنم ۱۴ نمیشه ،روزم تموم میشه ینی
> چطوری ۱۴ بخونم ،ینی از چه ساعتی شرو کنم ؟خواب ظهرم حتما باید داشته باشم 
> دوستانی که میگن کیفیت مهمه نظرشون محترمه ولی سوالم اینه چگونه میشه


*یعنی واقعا شما میتونید چند روز متوالی 14 ساعت درس بخونید؟!!
اگه آره که واقعا ایولا دارید
به بدن خیلی فشار وارد میشه و خیلیم سخته البته شاید برای من سخت باشه*

----------


## Mahdis79

> برای کوتاه مدت ممکنه اما بلند مدت اذیت میکنه.اما از نظر شدنش حتما دقت کن که صبح ساعت ۴ ۵ بیدار شی.بجای تایم آخر شب صبحا ک انرژیت بیشتره بیدار شو


بنظرتون برای این ۹۰روز میشه روزی ۱۳ یا ۱۴ ساعت خوند؟؟
کم نمیاریم؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zigzag


سلام 
من هر کاری میکنم ۱۴ نمیشه ،روزم تموم میشه ینی
چطوری ۱۴ بخونم ،ینی از چه ساعتی شرو کنم ؟خواب ظهرم حتما باید داشته باشم 
دوستانی که میگن کیفیت مهمه نظرشون محترمه ولی سوالم اینه چگونه میشه


سلام ---» ۱۴ - ۱۵ ساعت چی؟! مفید؟ ---» اگر شما ۱۵ ساعت مطالعه کلی داشته باشید از این ۱۵ ساعت بسته به پارامتر های مختلف چیزی حدود ۱۰ الی ۱۳ ساعتش در حالت نرمال میتونه مفید باشه ---» چیزی که این بین مهمه بازده شماست ---» به جهت مثال شخص a امروز ۱۵ ساعت و شخص b حدود ۱۲ ساعت مطالعه داشتن ولی هر دو تایم مفیدشون ۱۰ ساعت بوده با این تفاوت که اولی دوام مطالعاتی که دومی داره رو از دست میده یعنی زودتر خسته میشه و تایم مطالعه اش نوسان پیدا میکنه و شاید هم به صفر برسه در برخی ایام ---» پس اهمیت بازده که ارتباط مستقیمی با تعداد تست و تحلیل تست ها داره بیشتر از تایم و افزایش تایم هست. ---» اگر درگیر تایم بشید هیچ وقت نمیتونید افزایش ش بدین ولی اگر درگیر کارهایی بشید که تایم رو ازتون دزدیدن و اون ها رو کاهش بدین رفته رفته کیفیت بالا میره وقتی کیفیت رفت بالا قطعا کمیت هم به سادگی بالا میاد ----» افزایش تایم مفید مطالعه با افزایش تایم کلی مطالعه بدست نمیاد ---» با کاهش تایم های کشته شده بدست میاد !! ---» از طرفی اگر کسی الان داره روزی ۴ ساعت میخونه باید رفته رفته این تایم رو بالا ببره هیجانی کار کردن میشه مصداق طوفانی که همه چیز رو خراب میکنه.*

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> ۴صبح تا ۱۲ ظهر میشه ۸ ساعت
> ۳ظهر تا ۹ شب میشه ۶ ساعت


خب 8 ساعت که نمیشه پشت سر هم پشت میز نشست درس خوند. از اون 8 ساعت صبح 1.5 ساعتش میره برای استراحت. از 6 ساعت عصرم 1 ساعت (حداقل). ساعت مطالعه عملا 11 ساعته!

----------


## Fawzi

از ساعات خواب و تایمای مرده بزن و برس ب مراد ساعت مطالعت  :Yahoo (21):  
در ضمن سعی کنید یک شبه ب این تایم نرسید چرا ک در جا میزنید  :Yahoo (21): 
آهسته و پیوسته حرکت کردن همانا از حرکت های دائمی و موفقیت آمیز است  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Arezou9520

up

----------


## Arezou9520

> *فقط یه راه داره
> 
> چیزی برای از دست دادن نداشته باشی ! اینطوری واقعا میشه
> 
> به قول مجتبی شکوری توی برنامه کتاب باز باید معنای زندگیت رو پیدا کرده باشی
> اگر صبح که از خواب بیدار میشی هدف خاصی توی ذهنت نمیاد 14-15 ساعت خوندن ممکن نیست*


من وسواس دارم اصلا نمیتونم تایم بنویسم!!!!!از اول همین بودم. به دلم موند مثلا 10 ساعت ثبت کنم.
در مورد نظر نداری؟چیکار کنم؟

----------


## venus.-.

> از ساعات خواب و تایمای مرده بزن و برس ب مراد ساعت مطالعت  
> در ضمن سعی کنید یک شبه ب این تایم نرسید چرا ک در جا میزنید 
> آهسته و پیوسته حرکت کردن همانا از حرکت های دائمی و موفقیت آمیز است


با این جمله تون (آهسته و پیوسته حرکت کردن) بسی موافقم ولی به نظرم به هیچ عنوان نباید از ساعت خواب کم کرد...۶_۷ساعت در روز نیازه واقعا....بهتره از اون تایمی که در دسترس داریم حداکثر استفاده رو ببریم

----------


## Fawzi

> با این جمله تون (آهسته و پیوسته حرکت کردن) بسی موافقم ولی به نظرم به هیچ عنوان نباید از ساعت خواب کم کرد...۶_۷ساعت در روز نیازه واقعا....بهتره از اون تایمی که در دسترس داریم حداکثر استفاده رو ببریم


برای موفقیت از خوابتم باید بزنی  :Yahoo (4): 
البته در صورتی که وقت کم آوردی ، وگرنه واقعا کار درستی نیست ..مغزتم نیاز ب رفرش داره بهرحال :Yahoo (4):

----------


## scorpion2020

من تو دی ماه سه هفته میانگین روزی15 رو داشتم منتها من کلا برنامه خوابمو بهم زدم و برای اون سه هفته خیلی برام خوب بود چون حدود 8ساعتش نوبت اول دوازدهم بود بقیشم پایه میدادم و برنامم اینجوری بود که ساعت 6صبح میخوابیدم و ساعت 12 ظهر بیدار میشدم بعدش از 18 ساعت باقی مانده 3ساعتش میرفت برای استراحت وغذا واینترنت و... و 15 ساعت راحت در میومد برام ولی خب بعد 26 دی کانون خسته شدم و برنامه رو  نرمال قبلیم کردم ومیانگین 10ساعت

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Arezou9520


من وسواس دارم اصلا نمیتونم تایم بنویسم!!!!!از اول همین بودم. به دلم موند مثلا 10 ساعت ثبت کنم.
در مورد نظر نداری؟چیکار کنم؟


یعنی چی نمیتونی تایم بنویسی ؟  موقع خوندن زمان نمیگیری ؟؟؟*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> یعنی چی نمیتونی تایم بنویسی ؟  موقع خوندن زمان نمیگیری ؟؟؟*


خیلی افراد زمان نمیگیرند!
اصلازمان دقیق گرفتن در حد ثانیه شمار به نظر من کار منطقی نیست.
مهم اینه که خونده بشه،حالا نیم ساعت اینور تر!

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


خیلی افراد زمان نمیگیرند!
اصلازمان دقیق گرفتن در حد ثانیه شمار به نظر من کار منطقی نیست.
مهم اینه که خونده بشه،حالا نیم ساعت اینور تر!


خیلی افراد بیشتری هم هستن که هیچی قبول نمیشن !

کسی که نیم ساعت اینور اونور براش فرق نداره تهش مشخصه*

----------


## lix_Max

> بنظرتون برای این ۹۰روز میشه روزی ۱۳ یا ۱۴ ساعت خوند؟؟
> کم نمیاریم؟


چرا قطعا اذیت میشی چون اصلا کار راحتی نیست.اما چیزای سخت راحت به دست نمیاد بالاخره اونم توی سه ماه!

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> 
> خیلی افراد بیشتری هم هستن که هیچی قبول نمیشن !
> 
> کسی که نیم ساعت اینور اونور براش فرق نداره تهش مشخصه*


یعنی برای شما بین مثلا یازده ساعت و یازده و نیم فرقی داره؟!
حالا 2 دقیقه کمتر ادبیات حالا یک ربع کمتر ریاضی(شاید یکی زودتر مبحثی رو جمع کنه!)
کسی که بخاطر نیم ساعت قبول نشه کل زندگیشو باید به باده فنا بگیره!

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammad1381


یعنی برای شما بین مثلا یازده ساعت و یازده و نیم فرقی داره؟!
حالا 2 دقیقه کمتر ادبیات حالا یک ربع کمتر ریاضی(شاید یکی زودتر مبحثی رو جمع کنه!)
کسی که بخاطر نیم ساعت قبول نشه کل زندگیشو باید به باده فنا بگیره!


نگرفتی چی میگم داداش
بحث 11 یا 11.5 نیست
بحث حساس بودن روی زمانه که ارزشمند ترین چیزه
کسی که وقتش براش مهم نیس توی کنکور که بماند ، توی هیچی موفق نمیشه

درضمن همون نیم ساعت ها رو توی یه بازه زمانی طولانی حساب کن ببین چقدر میشه !*

----------


## ACHAR__FARANCE

*اگر از خواب کم کنی بعد از یه مدت شدیدا بازدهی میاد پایین*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *
> نگرفتی چی میگم داداش
> بحث 11 یا 11.5 نیست
> بحث حساس بودن روی زمانه که ارزشمند ترین چیزه
> کسی که وقتش براش مهم نیس توی کنکور که بماند ، توی هیچی موفق نمیشه
> 
> درضمن همون نیم ساعت ها رو توی یه بازه زمانی طولانی حساب کن ببین چقدر میشه !*


آره اونجوری بحث زمان مهمه
من منظورم زود یا دیر تموم کردن یه مبحثی بود!

----------


## Arezou9520

> *
> یعنی چی نمیتونی تایم بنویسی ؟  موقع خوندن زمان نمیگیری ؟؟؟*


نه،ببین مثلا تایمر میزنم میخونم ولی شاید زود زود بزنم صفرش کنم :Yahoo (100): 
این هم باعث میشه که هم از برنامه عقب بمونم (البته یکم) هم ناراحت میشم میبینی حدودا ۳ ساعت خوندم ولی موقع ثبت نیم ساعت ثبت کردم....یعنی بنظر خودم همون نیم ساعت مفید بوده!

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> سلام 
> من هر کاری میکنم ۱۴ نمیشه ،روزم تموم میشه ینی
> چطوری ۱۴ بخونم ،ینی از چه ساعتی شرو کنم ؟خواب ظهرم حتما باید داشته باشم 
> دوستانی که میگن کیفیت مهمه نظرشون محترمه ولی سوالم اینه چگونه میشه


با مواد مخدر. ترجیحا صنعتی.

----------


## amir1376

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Arezou9520


نه،ببین مثلا تایمر میزنم میخونم ولی شاید زود زود بزنم صفرش کنم
این هم باعث میشه که هم از برنامه عقب بمونم (البته یکم) هم ناراحت میشم میبینی حدودا ۳ ساعت خوندم ولی موقع ثبت نیم ساعت ثبت کردم....یعنی بنظر خودم همون نیم ساعت مفید بوده!


خیلی حساس و وسواسی شدی  یه مدت کلا تایم نگیر تا بیوفتی روی دور
حداقل با کرنومتر نگیر 
با کرنومتر تایم گرفتن خوبه ولی به شرطی که ادم اینقدر وسواس نداشته باشه...واسه تو بهتره با کرنومتر نگیری کلا*

----------


## Zigzag

> با مواد مخدر. ترجیحا صنعتی.


ساقی خوب سراغ ندارم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Zigzag

> من تو دی ماه سه هفته میانگین روزی15 رو داشتم منتها من کلا برنامه خوابمو بهم زدم و برای اون سه هفته خیلی برام خوب بود چون حدود 8ساعتش نوبت اول دوازدهم بود بقیشم پایه میدادم و برنامم اینجوری بود که ساعت 6صبح میخوابیدم و ساعت 12 ظهر بیدار میشدم بعدش از 18 ساعت باقی مانده 3ساعتش میرفت برای استراحت وغذا واینترنت و... و 15 ساعت راحت در میومد برام ولی خب بعد 26 دی کانون خسته شدم و برنامه رو  نرمال قبلیم کردم ومیانگین 10ساعت


جالب بود

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> ساقی خوب سراغ ندارم


ساقی نمی خواد برو داروخونه یه کم گریه و زاری کن بهت ترامادول میده. یه دفعه هم 225 میلی گرم نری بالا بیهوش بشی خونت گردن ما بیفته. اولش 50 یا 100 میلی گرم بزن.

----------


## Zigzag

> ساقی نمی خواد برو داروخونه یه کم گریه و زاری کن بهت ترامادول میده. یه دفعه هم 225 میلی گرم نری بالا بیهوش بشی خونت گردن ما بیفته. اولش 50 یا 100 میلی گرم بزن.


 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## indomitable

*:/*

----------


## miss_shadow

15 ..اکینگ شت :Yahoo (20):   15 ساعت پشت سرهم حتی بریکینگ بدم  نمیشه دید چه برسه خوندن به مدت چند ماه شایدم بشه ولی به شخصه تواناییشو در خویشتن نمیبینم  :Yahoo (113): ببینین الان چون نزدیک کنکوره همه پلن های احساسی زیادی دارن شما 12 ساعت مفیدم بخونی نتیجه خیلی فوق العاده تری از لشکر قهوه ای کنکوریا میگیری.

----------

